# Pictorial French Jar



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 13, 2016)

I picked this one up at Goodwill as I could tell it is old. 

It seems to be a circa 1910 transfer-printed liver jar?

"Simplex"

Are these any good to pick up, or are they just pretty little souvenirs of the past?


----------



## andy volkerts (Oct 13, 2016)

Nice jar Bear!  What is the size, diameter and height?? seems like maybe a potlid collector might know about relative collectability............Andy


----------

